# MANUKA HONEY & IBS ??



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

I have just been reading up on manuka honey and ibs and if you eat it on a slice of brown bread at night it is supposed to soothe the gut over night, well lets try it, anything please to take away this morning pain..If anyone has tried it please email me or reply to this topic.It also has lots of healing properties too. http://www.attract.wales.nhs.uk/question_a...uestion_id=1425 You can get this at good health food shops.Sam.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Any type of honey has lots of fructose. Those with dietary fructose intolerances could have problems with this. I have some manuka skin creams, but haven't tried the honey.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Any type of honey has lots of fructose. Those with dietary fructose intolerances could have problems with this. I have some manuka skin creams, but haven't tried the honey.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi All, I ate a piece of brown bread last night and plastered it in manuka honey and woke up in no pain at all, it was like a miracle, will try again tonight and see what happens, I have been reading up on it, please click on the link http://www.downtoearth.org/dtenews10/manuka.htm You get this from health food shops its approx ï¿½6 a tubSam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi All, I ate a piece of brown bread last night and plastered it in manuka honey and woke up in no pain at all, it was like a miracle, will try again tonight and see what happens, I have been reading up on it, please click on the link http://www.downtoearth.org/dtenews10/manuka.htm You get this from health food shops its approx ï¿½6 a tubSam.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sam,you said no pain at all,do you think that is a little bit prematurate to claims this?Pain-free with honey?Can i laugh for a sec.







BTW,keep us informed.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sam,you said no pain at all,do you think that is a little bit prematurate to claims this?Pain-free with honey?Can i laugh for a sec.







BTW,keep us informed.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

I believe honey has natural laxative properties.Usually if a health food/herbal product claims to cure practically everything and sounds too good to be true, it is. However, if you are finding relief, even if temporarily, I wish you the best in using it.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

I believe honey has natural laxative properties.Usually if a health food/herbal product claims to cure practically everything and sounds too good to be true, it is. However, if you are finding relief, even if temporarily, I wish you the best in using it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

About the only side effect I could think of that anyone would have to watch out for is allergies. Some times if you are allergic to a pollen the honey from that plant can set you off.While I can't find anything on PubMed about using it for IBS, there is a fair amount of research looking at wound healing.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

About the only side effect I could think of that anyone would have to watch out for is allergies. Some times if you are allergic to a pollen the honey from that plant can set you off.While I can't find anything on PubMed about using it for IBS, there is a fair amount of research looking at wound healing.K.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Sam it must be specially grown manuka honey with high "UMF" (ultra-manuka factors). see link: http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/special.shtml UMF manuka honey is almost unique to New Zealand I think.Scott


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Sam it must be specially grown manuka honey with high "UMF" (ultra-manuka factors). see link: http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/special.shtml UMF manuka honey is almost unique to New Zealand I think.Scott


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Honey Joys are my one "safe" food - and I often eat them as a late night snack so I don't go to bed hungry ...Think they are Australian, but basically they are made with honey, a little butter and sugar, and cornflakes, melted in saucepan, stirred, then baked in oven for 10 minutes (as cupcakes or in a slice).So obviously I'm not fructose intolerant !And although I haven't recognised particularly any "soothing" qualities I guess they do settle me as these are one of the few things I rely on when I have my monthly symptoms.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Honey Joys are my one "safe" food - and I often eat them as a late night snack so I don't go to bed hungry ...Think they are Australian, but basically they are made with honey, a little butter and sugar, and cornflakes, melted in saucepan, stirred, then baked in oven for 10 minutes (as cupcakes or in a slice).So obviously I'm not fructose intolerant !And although I haven't recognised particularly any "soothing" qualities I guess they do settle me as these are one of the few things I rely on when I have my monthly symptoms.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

FYI: Honey Joys







90g (3 1/4 oz) butter or margarine 1/3 cup caster sugar (can replace with normal sugar) 2 tablespoons honey 4 cups Kellogg'sï¿½ Corn Flakes ï¿½ Preheat oven to 150ï¿½C. ï¿½ Line 24 hole patty pan with paper cases. ï¿½ Melt butter, sugar and honey together in a saucepan until frothy. ï¿½ Add Kelloggï¿½sï¿½ Corn Flakes and mix well. ï¿½ Working quickly spoon into paper patty cases. ï¿½ Bake in a slow oven 150ï¿½C for 10 minutes.ï¿½ Cool.Tested by The Australian Women's Weekly TEST KITCHEN. http://www.kelloggs.com.au/Recipe/Recipes....cipecopyid=2371


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

FYI: Honey Joys







90g (3 1/4 oz) butter or margarine 1/3 cup caster sugar (can replace with normal sugar) 2 tablespoons honey 4 cups Kellogg'sï¿½ Corn Flakes ï¿½ Preheat oven to 150ï¿½C. ï¿½ Line 24 hole patty pan with paper cases. ï¿½ Melt butter, sugar and honey together in a saucepan until frothy. ï¿½ Add Kelloggï¿½sï¿½ Corn Flakes and mix well. ï¿½ Working quickly spoon into paper patty cases. ï¿½ Bake in a slow oven 150ï¿½C for 10 minutes.ï¿½ Cool.Tested by The Australian Women's Weekly TEST KITCHEN. http://www.kelloggs.com.au/Recipe/Recipes....cipecopyid=2371


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

2nd night and back comes the pain in the morning, it may just take the edge of it, it does have good properties so please look into it anyway.Back to more pain releif, We will try anything and live in HOPE Thanks allSam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

2nd night and back comes the pain in the morning, it may just take the edge of it, it does have good properties so please look into it anyway.Back to more pain releif, We will try anything and live in HOPE Thanks allSam.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Has anyone here tried other bee products for IBS? I always thought these products were quackery along the lines of aloe until I recently came across (some)people with UC and C Diff being helped by bee propolis and bee pollen granules... http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...x?f=38&m=148269 http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_...i_75178704/pg_3 http://www.colitisfoundation.com/ratings/l...cat&category=19 http://www.cdiffsupport.com/discus/


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Has anyone here tried other bee products for IBS? I always thought these products were quackery along the lines of aloe until I recently came across (some)people with UC and C Diff being helped by bee propolis and bee pollen granules... http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...x?f=38&m=148269 http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_...i_75178704/pg_3 http://www.colitisfoundation.com/ratings/l...cat&category=19 http://www.cdiffsupport.com/discus/


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Manuka Honey is very soothing, more than peppermint, try it when you are getting spasms and wash it down with water thats warm, you will be amazed.Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Manuka Honey is very soothing, more than peppermint, try it when you are getting spasms and wash it down with water thats warm, you will be amazed.Sam.


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Manuka honey is native to New Zealand and is proven in research and used internationally to heal stomach ulcers by knocking off the H Pylori bacteria. Maybe if you are getting this kind of benefit from the honey, you might want to have some tests for H Pylori ?? Search on the archives -- much info available for you.As Scotty says, the honey needs to be high in thenatural properties of Manuka honey -- the standard is now called UMF to allow reputable quality for marketing. This is the url to Waikato University of New Zealand who have a dedicated honey research unit ... http://www.bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/special.shtml enjoy the work of the diligent little creature bees .. simply amazing !







kind thoughtsdianne


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Manuka honey is native to New Zealand and is proven in research and used internationally to heal stomach ulcers by knocking off the H Pylori bacteria. Maybe if you are getting this kind of benefit from the honey, you might want to have some tests for H Pylori ?? Search on the archives -- much info available for you.As Scotty says, the honey needs to be high in thenatural properties of Manuka honey -- the standard is now called UMF to allow reputable quality for marketing. This is the url to Waikato University of New Zealand who have a dedicated honey research unit ... http://www.bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/special.shtml enjoy the work of the diligent little creature bees .. simply amazing !







kind thoughtsdianne


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Here are some more details ...Waikato Honey Research Unit - Honey as an Antimicrobial Agent That honey has antibacterial properties has been known for more than a century. Although it has been used as a medicine since ancient times in many cultures, in its ancient usage there was no recognition of its antibacterial properties - it was just known to be an effective remedy. Now it can be seen ... http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/honey_intro.shtml , 76617 bytes UOW - Publications of Professor Peter Molan A complete list of Professor Peter Molan Publications http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/staff/pmolan_pubs.shtml , 57072 bytes Waikato Honey Research Unit - Publications Publications on the Therapeutic Aspects and the Antimicrobial Properties of Honey http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/publications.shtml , 43819 bytes Waikato Honey Research Unit - Bibliography of medical usage of honey Bibliography of medical usage of honey http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/bib_medical.shtml , 46378 bytes


----------



## dianne (Jan 16, 2000)

Here are some more details ...Waikato Honey Research Unit - Honey as an Antimicrobial Agent That honey has antibacterial properties has been known for more than a century. Although it has been used as a medicine since ancient times in many cultures, in its ancient usage there was no recognition of its antibacterial properties - it was just known to be an effective remedy. Now it can be seen ... http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/honey_intro.shtml , 76617 bytes UOW - Publications of Professor Peter Molan A complete list of Professor Peter Molan Publications http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/staff/pmolan_pubs.shtml , 57072 bytes Waikato Honey Research Unit - Publications Publications on the Therapeutic Aspects and the Antimicrobial Properties of Honey http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/publications.shtml , 43819 bytes Waikato Honey Research Unit - Bibliography of medical usage of honey Bibliography of medical usage of honey http://bio.waikato.ac.nz/honey/bib_medical.shtml , 46378 bytes


----------

